# Anyone testing on or around the 24th August



## pearly paula (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi 

Have been basted today 2nd attempt at IUI. Any one testing around the same date?

Paula


----------



## Carol250 (Aug 4, 2004)

HI Paula

I had e/t today.  I test on the 24th August.

This is our first IVF cycle.

Carol xxx


----------



## Claireabelle (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi I am testing on the 22nd! Had iui on Monday.

Clairexxx


----------



## charley (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi girls

this is my first IVF and I test 22nd 

Good luck girls  

hugs Charley xxxx


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

Hy Paula,

I am also testing 24th august.....here's hoping......ohh one question 
my et isnt until tomorrow.....my clinic says to test 17days after your trigger injection......i see paula you had your et yesterday...so how come in essence you will be testing 2 days earlier than me/?
good luck........
sandy


----------



## pearly paula (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi Sandy

I had my trigger injection on Monday and the IUI yesterday and was told fourteen days to testing.  Maybe each clinic is different, but Claire is testing on the 22nd and she had her IUI on Monday which makes her the same as me.

Good luck to everyone

Paula x


----------



## BethB (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi ladies,

I was basted on Monday too and was told to test on the 24th but will be testing on the 22nd as I just can't wait that long!

Beth xxx


----------



## Claireabelle (Jun 29, 2004)

What's the betting that I will test early - always do   Will probably test on Saturday 20th as have very sensitive 10miu tests. Last month I got through loads of tests because I wanted to know when the HCG came out of my system - day 9. I won't need to do that again as presume it will take roughly the same amount of time.

Clairexx


----------



## gill0268 (Jan 28, 2005)

Hi
I have my ET tomorrow and am testing 26th August.  Good luck!

Gill


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Gill, Claire, Beth and Paula.....welcome to the 2ww 

I've added you all to the list.......follow the link to find it:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,34500.msg407293.html#msg407293

Feel free to join all the others chatting there and loads of babydust to you all,

Take care, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## bubs (Apr 3, 2004)

hi there i had et on monday 15th aug and am having blood test on 26th also,so you will have some company Gill!
fingers crossed for all of us  
bubs


----------



## wonky (Sep 5, 2004)

hello there

I test on 25th after 2nd iui - was feeling very positive until today when the pmt symptons seem to be rearing their head  ...

glad to be journeying with you all  

wonky


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Bubs.....i've added you to the list too, follow the link to find it:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=34500.msg407293#msg407293

Wonky ~ don't worry too much about the symptoms......they can mean anything hun 

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

wonky....let us know how you get on...still hope

How many days early can you do hpt with accuracy?

bubs and gill i will be one day b4 u and am tempted to test on 23rd...

claire what are you testing with?


its getting near d day for everyone...good luck....

love
sandy


----------



## wonky (Sep 5, 2004)

Hello again - today has been a better day, thanks.
I am sure the sunshine helps!


----------



## gill0268 (Jan 28, 2005)

Hi everybody
Well, I'm now on day 6 of 2 ww and can't say I really feel anything.  Infact I probably feel more normal than I have for weeks.  Sore and heavy boobs but that's about it.  Is this a good sign or a bad sign??
Hope you are all doing ok, we all get our answers next week.  Here's hoping it's good news for all of us.

gill.x


----------



## wonky (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi Gill - I am day 7, and like you feel fairly normal, infact better than I have in last 3 weeks with all the drugs... my boobs are huge, and sore........ lets hope that's a good sign!


----------



## pearly paula (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sounds like we are all feeling a bit more positive today. 

When I had the first IUI in May I constantly felt like AF was going to arrive, but this time I feel different the only thing i have got is really sore boobs which I have had since taking the injections anyway. Normally a week before AF they are sore but not this sore.

Hopefully it is a sign and i am not clutching at straws.

It is nice to see a few of us older ones (I am 39) in the 2ww.

I am tempted to test on Saturday or Sunday is anyone else going to test early?

Good luck everyone and take care

Paula x


----------



## charley (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Paula

Yes I think im going to test early, but only because im supposed to test 16 days after ET, which would be Sunday, but as the clinic is closed that day im booked in for Monday.  I think me and Dh will do the test either Saturday or Sunday, as I really dont want to have to come out of the hospital in front of everyone if its not good news. I think this way at least I will be prepared.
How long have you got till you test?

Love Charleyxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pearly paula (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi Charley

I am not due to test unit the 24th but like you i think if i test a bit earlier it will make it easier on the actual test day as you will have had time to come to terms with it if you get the wrong result.

I know that the weekend is probably far to early for me to test so i will hold back as long temptation will let me.

Take care and good luck

Paula x


----------



## Claireabelle (Jun 29, 2004)

BFN for me.   to the rest of you

Clairexxx


----------



## wonky (Sep 5, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Claire  

love wonky


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

So sorry claire,  

sandy


----------



## Carol250 (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi All

Go to hospital tomorrow for test.  But i tested today with a clear blue hpt - negative.

Not holding out much hope for tomorrow.

Anyway, hope you are all well.

Fingers crossed for you all.

Carol xxx


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

Hy Carol,

I just posted almost the same message..I did a hpt today....due to test on thursday.....so like you i am not holding out much hope....

sandy


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

good luck to everyone too....

sandy


----------



## wonky (Sep 5, 2004)

sorry to hear that Carol and Sandy..  

I am still waiting until Thursday, but not feeling very optimistic!

love Wonky


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

Hy Carol and Wonky...

didnt imagine for one  minute it would be this nerveracking....has anyone any symptoms? all i have got is tender boobs!! Why do are you not also optimistic wonky....does anyone know after the BFN  how long are your periods due after?

sandy.....


----------



## Carol250 (Aug 4, 2004)

hi Sandy

I had lots of symptoms - nausea, headaches, sore boobs, bloatedness - obviously just the drugs playing nasty tricks.

Fingers crossed for everyone - wishing lots and lots of BFP.

Carol xx


----------



## wonky (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi Sandy  

I too have sore boobs, but that is normal for me at this time of the month... that's why I'm not optimistic! 
But am desperately hoping I am wrong... but as my DH keeps telling me, we'll know on Thursday morning (which I am both dreading and can't wait for it to come!)

I am expecting my period Fri/Sat if it follows the normal cycle.. but I test Thursday... hope that helps.

Wonky


----------



## pearly paula (Apr 16, 2005)

Hello everyone

Sorry to the BFN's and congratulations to the BFP's  

I am due to test tomorrow, I did do a sneaky one on Saturday which was negative but I am still hoping I tested far to soon.  I have had a black discharge for a couple of days and I suspect AF is on her way (I am due tomorrow)

Take care

Paula x


----------



## DonnaDC (Aug 19, 2005)

Good Luck tomorrow Paula.      
Donna
xxxx


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

good luck donna everthing is crossed!!

Please let us know how you got on.
sandy


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

Hello

It is a BFN...devastated....my AF arrived and I had a neg clearblue

sandy


----------



## DonnaDC (Aug 19, 2005)

So sorry Sandy


----------



## Megan10 (Jul 16, 2004)

Sandy,
I am so, so sorry for you and DH. This is so cruel. Take care of yourselves,
Love MeganXX


----------



## pearly paula (Apr 16, 2005)

Sorry to hear your BFN Sandy and to everyone else who has ad the same news.

I have joined you today AF not quite arrived but tested negative again. 

Spoke to the hospital today and they said I will get another go in November.

Take care 

Paula x


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

thanks everyone.....didnt think it would hurt this much.....how are you coping paula? and everyone eles if BFN....I do hope you all get a BFP..

lov
sandy


----------



## wonky (Sep 5, 2004)

sorry sandy and Paula   take it easy!

I am 'patiently' waiting until tomorrow, which am finding very hard! 

love wonky


----------



## DonnaDC (Aug 19, 2005)

Don't stop hoping Paula 
Love
Donna xxxxx


----------



## pearly paula (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your kind words.  

I am not coping too bad Sandy, we are both disappointed but I am feeling positive knowing that i can have another go in November.

Good luck Wonky for tomorrow i will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you.

Paula x


----------

